# Old Emes alarm travel clock questions



## ruchasy (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello dear community,


I am in holiday in a wonderful location in Romania. To be more precise, I am accomodated in Rasinari, near Sibiu city, in Transylvania. I am surrounded by magnificent landscapes, fresh air, and small chickens chirping around their mother hen right this moment I write this message . Yesterday I visited Sibiu city and decided to enter an antiques shop which I knew it since my last visit in this city last year. This antiques shop has a network of 3 shops which sell antiques from Germany (games for children, old electronics, tools, porcelain dolls, lamps, furniture, barometers, music vinyls, paintings (simple paintings not famous artists, but quite beautiful), weight driven clocks, alarm clocks, etc. I was attracted more by the clocks and I bought an old green Emes alarm travel clock in an excellent condition. I was impressed to see such an old clock in an excellent condition, fully operational, it costed me around 7 euros. I don't know almost anything about this company, I did some research on the Internet on my phone while I was in the shop and I found that this is or was a German company in the city of Schwenningen. The clock seems to be from the 50's or 60's. I will attach some pictures. On the dial there are no mentions about the number of jewels in the movement. It says "FOREIGN" at the bottom of the dial. It does not stay or have minutes ahead which is remarkable for it's age. The ticking and keys are similar to Russian Slava clocks, the ticking is a bit quieter than the Slava clock ticking as I noticed. 

1. Can you tell me please how old this clock can be ? I think it is from 50's, but I also want your opinion.
2. How many jewels and what movement could be find in this clock please ?
3. Can you give me some more information about this company "Emes" if you know please ?

In that antiques shop there were also Dugena, Junghans, AMS, weight driven clocks and also Kienzle clocks with a rectangle figure applied on the hands and similar numbers (probably 40's I do not know) there was also a French JAZ with battery and balance wheel ticking (electromechanical clock I think) having roman numerals, thermometer and barometer. 

Thank you for response !


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thread moved to our Clock Forum.

1. Imprint "foreign" is pre 1950s/1960s. About 1930.
2. Open it up and you will know.
3. EMES was the trade mark of Müller & Schlenker, Schwenningen, Black Forest. 

The Uhrenfabrik Müller & Schlenker was founded in 1879 by Johannes Müller and his wife (daughter of the watchmaker Erhard Schlenker in Schwenningen). Wall clocks and alarm clocks were manufactured. Around 1900, more than 100 employees worked in the company. In 1905 Eugen Schlenker, a lawyer, joined the company management. In 1918 the company was transformed into an AG (stock company) and the sons in law M. Merz and G. Grözinger jpined. In the same year, the production of wrist watches was started. In 1928, 450 employees worked in the company. Ten years later they counted already 500 employees and in the 60s there were about 600. 
The watches from Müller & Schlenker were distributed predominantly under the brand Name EMES, the company name was converted into Emes Gmbh & Co., the legal form of the company now corresponded to that of a limited company Liability (GmbH).

Other brand names

Chronos
Da Capo
Dugena-Gala
Emes, registered 4. Juli 1938
Gala
Hansa
Lord
Miktometic
Miktometik
Model 1912
Monorex (Shock protection)
Motometer
MS
Müller-Schlenker
Regent
Swano
Teka
Veigel


----------



## ruchasy (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello !

Few days ago I took the Emes clock to the watchmaker to be oiled and cleaned. I thought that being an old clock it would be better to be checked. The watchmaker was impressed by the very good state of this clock. He looked inside it for about a half an hour and said that for the moment there is no need for oiling and the movement is in good state. I asked him how many jewels are inside it and told me the number is not specified. He also said that there are jewels only at the balance wheel (possible 2 jewels and in conclusion a 2 jewels movement) the rest of the components are on bearings and do not have jewels. However he told me that in his opinion the movement looks quite cheap. The clock runs about 31-32 hours at full winding. Are you sure that this clock is from 30's because I think it could be also from early 50's. Somewhere I read that after the Second World War Emes used the "Emes" logo around 1952 or something like that even though this name and logo were registered in 1938 as you said. Thank you !


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, I am sure it is not from the 50s. The imprint "foreign" is a clear hint.


----------



## ruchasy (Dec 13, 2015)

I am very curious why the manufacturers written "FOREIGN" instead of "Made in Germany" or "Germany" or something like that. Why did they proceed like that ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Merchandise marks act, 1926.


----------

